# Which boats are NOT built w/wood these days?



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have a list of what boats are not build w/wood?
I've been pretty set on a Haynie 21 Cat but recently heard they use wood.

Is having wood in a boat such a bad thing if the boat is built right ?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Take a look at the Haynie website better yet, go see how they are built. If it could be better, they would do it.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey! this is kinda like a Corky thread.....hwell:


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

new water boat works are not!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwreels (May 28, 2005)

*not mosca*

I don't know of a list that are not built with wood. I would make a list of boats you are interested in and check with the builder or go see them being made. I know the Moscas are not built with wood.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tran
Shallow Sport (some are made with wood)
New Water
SCB
Pathfinder ?
Mosca
all i know....


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

i like the Haynies but if you are wanting a cat style go with tran....they are all composite


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with wood long as it done right.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Southshore Boats.......100% all composite !


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Southshore Boats.......100% all composite !


I'm sure those are good boats,but MAN! they are ugly...imo.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How big of a boat?

Tran's Cats do not have wood.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I'm sure those are good boats,but MAN! they are ugly...imo.


Good thing beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Shallow Sports are rough, wet, outdated, slow....and ugly IMO.
But they will get skinny =)


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> Good thing beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Shallow Sports are rough, wet, outdated, slow....and ugly IMO.
> But they will get skinny =)


 Yup because the VDR is the ugliest boat on the water...IMO.........Shallow Sport outdated?.....but people are still copying them...lol:brew2:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Yup because the VDR is the ugliest boat on the water...IMO.........Shallow Sport outdated?.....but people are still copying them...lol:brew2:


I'm a Southshore advocate 100%...........I'll remain calm and just have some popcorn on this one......don't feel like gett'n wound up this evening ! LOL


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I'm a Southshore advocate 100%...........I'll remain calm and just have some popcorn on this one......don't feel like gett'n wound up this evening ! LOL


I'm not slamming them just say i think they are ugly,i'm sure they are great boats.

Now Mosca is my favorite.I may buy one some day.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> Good thing beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Shallow Sports are rough, wet, outdated, slow....and ugly IMO.
> But they will get skinny =)


Coming from someone with a 1970's Mako knock-off as their Avatar.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The wood used in boats is a composite, just not a foam one.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

If done right, wood can be fine. However, no matter what anyone says, once a small crack goes through the fiberglass, the wood will rot. That is a fact! And, the problem lies with the areas that you can't see where gel coat cracks and fiberglass cracks happen. That is where the rotting will happen. 

Yes, some boats are done very well like Haynies, but once water gets in a crack that you don't see, the wood will rot. Just b/c they are "fully" encapsolated doesn't mean they won't rot. Again, if water does get inside via a crack or drilled hole, it will rot. It is called wood.

Now, if I was buying a boat that had wood, Haynie's and Blue Waves are probably at the top of the list.

However, nowdays with all the new composites, not too many manufactures are still using wood. The benefit of the wood is it is cheaper for them to build it that way. The wood also adds some weight which is good and bad. It is good when riding in rough water. It is bad when displacement is a concern at rest and if you don't have a big truck to tow with.

I have a Kenner and it has redwood in it and it is fine. However, I throughly check my boat all the time for cracks that could lead to rotting. If I see one, it will be fixed ASAP.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

artofficial said:


> Take a look at the Haynie website better yet, go see how they are built. If it could be better, they would do it.


I usually dont chime in on threads like these, but I believe there are better ways than wood and there are alot of boat builders that do it all day long without. Just go take a look at boat from each manuf. thats 10 years or older if possible then make your decision because I know I dont plan on buying a new boat and getting rid of it in 2 or 3 years my next boat will be new and will be for the long haul so i want something that will not possibly rot if water gets to it.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Trey_cde (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah because wood is such a bad thing that's why you see 70s era makos, Grady whites, rabalos bertrams are non exsistant haha. Is that why my all composite pathfinder delaminated and started breaking and soaking the koosa foam on the inside? all these composites haven't put up with the test of time and have been out or only about 15 years. My brothers all composite nautic star delaminated at the transom
and old man kenner told him to reinforce it with wood and fiberglass and just by looking at it you can tell it's alot stronger than it used to be. 

Take a drive to a fiberglass shop and see what they are working on, in fact I can look out my front door and tell you right here.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the wood in a Haynie, why would so many guides and tournament anglers run the snot out of them everyday if the wood was a problem??....If you had seen the beating I have seen a Haynie take you would understand that wood in a Haynie is not something to worry about.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Why would tourney guys and guides care about the wood/composite? Most of them get a new boat dern near every year or two.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Exept the guides around aransas that are running 23 bigfoots that have been repowered 3-4 times.... Just saying I have never seen a broken haynie, But I have seen some real pretty big name solid glass boats turn into a smashed mirror before..


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Take a look at a Marshall, no wood


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Southshore Boats.......100% all composite !


What he said! No wood, built like a rock!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Levi said:


> Nothing wrong with the wood in a Haynie, why would so many guides and tournament anglers run the snot out of them everyday if the wood was a problem??....If you had seen the beating I have seen a Haynie take you would understand that wood in a Haynie is not something to worry about.


B/c 1st, they get better prices from the manufacture so it is good advertisement for the manufacture. 2nd, most guides only keep a boat a couple of years and then upgrade to a new one. Thus, if there is going to be rotting in the wood, it will be years later AFTER the guide had gotten rid of it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, there was a Haynie on craigslist about 3 months ago that needed the floor rebuilt. It was rotting! Now it was mid 1990's to late 1990's model, but it still rotted.


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Hydra-Sports


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Makes very good sense to me.

Also, older Kenner boats are quality boats, what year Kenner do you have. I don't think they make them like they use to.



atcfisherman said:


> If done right, wood can be fine. However, no matter what anyone says, once a small crack goes through the fiberglass, the wood will rot. That is a fact! And, the problem lies with the areas that you can't see where gel coat cracks and fiberglass cracks happen. That is where the rotting will happen.
> 
> Yes, some boats are done very well like Haynies, but once water gets in a crack that you don't see, the wood will rot. Just b/c they are "fully" encapsolated doesn't mean they won't rot. Again, if water does get inside via a crack or drilled hole, it will rot. It is called wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

*woods not so bad*

Westport, westship, lazzara, hatteras, viking, cabo and marquis all use wood. All of them well over a million bucks....some over 10 mm. I''ve ran boats ( mainly skinny water boats ) that were built with wood....and some that were composite. The composite boats just didn't cut the mustard like the wood boats did. I wouldn't worry about buying a boat with wood in it....you can have just as many problems with any type of material....even kevlar / carbon fiber can have it's issues and thats supposed to be the Sh**


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 2003 Kenner 21 foot tunnel vee. Great boat! Also, after reading some of my replies, let me say that just b/c a boat has wood doesn't mean it is bad. You just have to always check for cracks where moisture can get in and start the decaying process.

Now I think I mentioned this earlier, but if I was buying a new boat that had wood, it would be either a haynie or a bluewave. The new kenners I was told are not as solid (rolled edge models) as a few years ago. However, I could be wrong there. My kenner is holding up great!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I run a 1991 Shallow Sport with wood in it. This boat is solid as a rock. The transom is in real good shape. No cracks in the glass that I can tell. Not to brag on SS but just saying that if the glass is in good shape then the wood will be fine.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Marshalls have no wood...great boats!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do Corkys have wood in them?hwell:


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Boat panel are what Haynies are built from, 100 year warr. enough said


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

When did the 100 year warranty start? because there are a lot of boats out there with rotten floors.Are they under warranty?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Slimshady said:


> Coming from someone with a 1970's Mako knock-off as their Avatar.


I'm not sure how you figure a Mosca is anything even close to what you just described.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> I'm not sure how you figure a Mosca is anything even close to what you just described.


I was thinking the same thing..:walkingsm


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Just came back to this thread. Wow! didn't know that question was sort of a Ford v Chevy or a Laguna rod v Waterloo rod type of debate! LOL
I know next to nothing about how boats are built and whats the best for the money so i'll keep doing the research.
Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

HIGHANDDRY said:


> Boat panel are what Haynies are built from, 100 year warr. enough said


And I think there is some ocean front property for sale in Oklahoma! LOL


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm redoing a 1990 Kenner at present and have been extremely disappointed in the quality. sole was not epoxied down, they had 8 penny nails driven into stringers then glassed over and no fiberglass cap on transom, just aluminum cap rail with a bead of silicon.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

That's just crappy construction right there!


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

that's my take as well.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I know of a '96 wooden Kenner falling apart at the seams as we speak. I had a 2001 Bay Stealth that was wooden and had a soft floor within the first year after I bought it new.

No wood for me....Thanks!


----------



## WilliamK (Aug 15, 2005)

In defense of the Kenner:
A very inexpensive boat that ran well and apparently held up for 26 years.

1990 was before the availability of pressure treated plywood, the stringers were built from redwood planks (the most resistant to rot until the advent of the pressure treated boat panels)

The nails attaching the plywood floors down were galvanized twist nails, if you notice when you pulled the floor up the nails held in the stringers and actually pulled through the deck panel when it was ripped up. Pretty good holding power if you ask me.

Prior to the boat panel, the floors and decks were the most prone to rot somtimes as quickly as 12-15 yrs. the back side of the floor was treated with cuprinol to resist rot as much as possible.

Give me a call if you would like any input on the re-build.

Bill Kenner
479-979-0520


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> I'm not sure how you figure a Mosca is anything even close to what you just described.


It's real easy. You take a 19' Mako Classic, cut the sides down, add or subtract length while adding a tunnel. Its not really a secret. Its also extremely slow with a tunnel. Not saying its not a great design.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

WilliamK- 
I salute your stones in posting your phone number and your offer of help. I know of no other builder that has done that.
I am posting a build on 2cool myself and find no problem with wood in certain places. Sometimes it's even better ! I personally am using both wood and composite core material in mine.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sylvan said:


> WilliamK-
> I salute your stones in posting your phone number and your offer of help. I know of no other builder that has done that.


X2... was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

elaw62 said:


> I'm redoing a 1990 Kenner at present and have been extremely disappointed in the quality. sole was not epoxied down, they had 8 penny nails driven into stringers then glassed over and no fiberglass cap on transom, just aluminum cap rail with a bead of silicon.


What's wrong with glassing over nails? I thought that was pretty much SOP for stitch and glue boats.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

All materials have a life expectancy. We know what wood will do when exposed to fresh water, salt water, and sunlight. We don't really have any data to support the argument that composites are better, although we like to believe it. Time will tell how well the current composites hold up to 20 years of exposure to water, sunlight, constant stress and flexing.


----------



## jmex (Jul 7, 2009)

How high are the gunntels?


Shallow Sport68 said:


> I was thinking the same thing..:walkingsm


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Nothing wrong with wood long as it done right.


Correct!:cheers:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WilliamK said:


> In defense of the Kenner:
> A very inexpensive boat that ran well and apparently held up for 26 years.
> 
> 1990 was before the availability of pressure treated plywood, the stringers were built from redwood planks (the most resistant to rot until the advent of the pressure treated boat panels)
> ...


I totally agree! A friend of mine has an old 1997 21ft tunnel vee kenner that probably has over 6000 hours. And structurally it is still good. Now he has had the gel coat redone a couple of times. But doing that kept the moisture away from the wood.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

As Bill Kenner said the wood that was used back in the day was nothing like the boat panel that is used today i would like to see a composite boat hold up to the torture that the Haynies go threw in everyday use i have seen in person 3 composite boats that the motor has fallen off the back of the boat due to composite the question should be who uses composite and look at 1 after a year worth of abuse you will make up your mind quick boat panel is used by by some of the best boatbuilders in texas and they use it because of strength


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

mine has chris


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Slimshady said:


> It's real easy. You take a 19' Mako Classic, cut the sides down, add or subtract length while adding a tunnel. Its not really a secret. Its also extremely slow with a tunnel. Not saying its not a great design.


So it seems to me that you think every V-bottom boat ever made looks like a Mako? That's kinda like saying a Chevy P/U is a knock-off of a Lamborghini Murcielago because they both have 4 wheels.

And I agree...it is slow. It's 22' long, 9' wide, and will only run 47-48 with a full load and a 101lb thrust TM hangin off the bow.

I don't really think you've put in the proper amount of research to back up some of the statements you're making.


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

WilliamK said:


> In defense of the Kenner:
> A very inexpensive boat that ran well and apparently held up for 26 years.
> 
> 1990 was before the availability of pressure treated plywood, the stringers were built from redwood planks (the most resistant to rot until the advent of the pressure treated boat panels)
> ...


thanks Bill, I just may do that. and you are correct in that most of the heads pop off the nails before they pull. I'll start a rebuild thread in the boating forum and would definitely appreciate any input you might have. I was just showing that wood in a boat can and will rot if water finds it. So if we can build boats now with the technologies available through composites it just seems a more viable option.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I bought into the hype around all composite in 2005 and bought one of the first all composite version of a popular boat (no reason to mention brand) that had previously been made of wood. The floor gave out and the transom broke on it within 1 year. Both of them were taken care of under warranty and fixed with boat panel which never had any issues.

I then bought another very popular all composite boat in 07. I never had any issues with it and was happy with it but it had tons of little spider cracks in the gelcoat that were just cosmetic; however, it shows the strength of the composite material....

I don't care if a new boat is composite or uses boat panel or whatever, I care a whole lot more about the way the boat performs and the way the existing boats of that brand that are out there now have held up. I'm sure you can find wood boats that have rotted and composite boats that have basically broken in half so go look closely at the brand you want to buy and see how the boats out there that have been run hard are holding up today. I have never owned a Haynie and don't have any plans to ever own one but wouldn't for 1 second be worried about the boat panel int it or strength!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*yessir*



fishnfool said:


> I bought into the hype around all composite in 2005 and bought one of the first all composite version of a popular boat (no reason to mention brand) that had previously been made of wood. The floor gave out and the transom broke on it within 1 year. Both of them were taken care of under warranty and fixed with boat panel which never had any issues.
> 
> I then bought another very popular all composite boat in 07. I never had any issues with it and was happy with it but it had tons of little spider cracks in the gelcoat that were just cosmetic; however, it shows the strength of the composite material....
> 
> I don't care if a new boat is composite or uses boat panel or whatever, I care a whole lot more about the way the boat performs and the way the existing boats of that brand that are out there now have held up. I'm sure you can find wood boats that have rotted and composite boats that have basically broken in half so go look closely at the brand you want to buy and see how the boats out there that have been run hard are holding up today. I have never owned a Haynie and don't have any plans to ever own one but wouldn't for 1 second be worried about the boat panel int it or strength!


Well said. It all depends on the quality of construction, as with anything else.

IMO, "all composite" is atleast 50% sales pitch. What happens to rigid all composite after it is flexed and stressed many thousands of times?


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know on the boat building forum I've been reading they heavily advocate encapsulated marine plywood. so I agree, its all in the build and design. It's easy to fall into the thought process of why composites are good(and I'm guilty as anyone) but there are many boats with wood that last yrs. & yrs. with no problems. So I guess its up to the buyer and what they looking for and what makes them happy because in the end they are the ones that must be satisfied.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tran boats are all composite,anybody see any issues with their boats?


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

LBS said:


> Well said. It all depends on the quality of construction, as with anything else.
> 
> IMO, "all composite" is atleast 50% sales pitch. What happens to rigid all composite after it is flexed and stressed many thousands of times?


Agreed....after working with NidaCore on my rebuild (havent used any other composite just yet) I've added many more "supports" beneath the deck to hopefully keep it from cracking/flexing too much.

Wood offers you so much more, easy to construct, flexes and maintains it's strength. NidaCore is nice - being that it weighs about 70% less than its "equivalent" in wood and it's SUPER stiff compared to plywood, however, I too wonder about the longevity of the material, especially if it's subject to a lot of flexing.....There's nothing wrong with wood construction, everyone just wants a lightweight "rot-proof" boat....sales pitch in about 5-10 years will be a "spidercrack-proof" boat. :rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i hope nida core last for years,i just had my Shallow Sport done with it...:biggrin:


----------



## YELDUKE (Jan 31, 2010)

*WOOD*

ALL OF THE MOSCA BOATS BEEN IN 3 DIFFRENT TYPES OF THIER BOATS THEY ARE ALL GOOD WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

YELDUKE said:


> ALL OF THE MOSCA BOATS BEEN IN 3 DIFFRENT TYPES OF THIER BOATS THEY ARE ALL GOOD WORTH THE WAIT


OK!!!:headknock


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Wood is and always will be stronger than composite when using for structural strength. Many manufacturers have all the money and engineers to develop something better than wood and none have been able to come up with anything better than wood for drilling thru bolts into. The problem with composite is evetually the thru bolt will back out causing a loose stringer or transom. Bottom line is the thru bolt will back out before the wood rots.


----------



## YELDUKE (Jan 31, 2010)

*MOSCA BOATS*

WHEN YOU BUY OTHER PRODUCTION BOATS YOU DONT KNOW WHATS UNDER THE FLOOR WITH A MOSCA YOU CAN GO AND SEE AS YOUR BOAT IS BEING MADE SO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING OR NOT DOING AND THEY USE NO WOOD CEASER IS A REALLY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH AND WILL EVEN MAKE CHANGES TO YOUR BOAT AS YOU GO ALONG THIS I KNOW FOR A FACT BUT LIKE I SAID NO WOOD


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

YELDUKE said:


> WHEN YOU BUY OTHER PRODUCTION BOATS YOU DONT KNOW WHATS UNDER THE FLOOR WITH A MOSCA YOU CAN GO AND SEE AS YOUR BOAT IS BEING MADE SO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING OR NOT DOING AND THEY USE NO WOOD CEASER IS A REALLY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH AND WILL EVEN MAKE CHANGES TO YOUR BOAT AS YOU GO ALONG THIS I KNOW FOR A FACT BUT LIKE I SAID NO WOOD


 MOSCA,SHALLOW SPORT,TRAN AND SHOALWATER WILL LET YOU SEE THE BOAT COME TOGETHER!!!!!! YELLDUKE.LOL


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*NidaCore*



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Well i hope nida core last for years,i just had my Shallow Sport done with it...:biggrin:


Me too, b/c I'm rebuilding mine with it! :dance:

I just wonder about the relatively thin layers of fiberglass on either side of it, at just 18oz....if a manufacturer doesn't "lay-up" with multiple layers on top & plenty of support below, I just don't see it lasting that long. :cop:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Majekster said:


> Me too, b/c I'm rebuilding mine with it! :dance:
> 
> I just wonder about the relatively thin layers of fiberglass on either side of it, at just 18oz....if a manufacturer doesn't "lay-up" with multiple layers on top & plenty of support below, I just don't see it lasting that long. :cop:


Don't say that man,i'm starting to loose the warm and fuzzy feeling about my boat...:spineyes:

IT BETTER LAST!!!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Time will tell*

You never know how any sort of new technology or way of doing things will work out or hold up over time until "over time" has passed. But without taking chances on it there would be no progress.

Yes, wood boats are great and people have been building them for thousands of years, but composite could be an improvement. Maybe not, no way to tell without trying it out.

Shallow Sport began using Nida Core in the 15' and 20' in 2001 and we don't see issues yet.

BTW....I'm pretty sure almost any Texas Manufacturer will let you see your boat being built.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea we are videoing one for a customer if they wont let you see how they are producing the boat i sure would not buy one IMO but composite never in a Haynie i do more service work on boats than any other dealer in texas and i have seen to many wrong things with composite my boat will be built with strong boat panel.


shallowgal said:


> You never know how any sort of new technology or way of doing things will work out or hold up over time until "over time" has passed. But without taking chances on it there would be no progress.
> 
> Yes, wood boats are great and people have been building them for thousands of years, but composite could be an improvement. Maybe not, no way to tell without trying it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*no wood*

One of the reasons I bought a Marshall is no wood.
It has high gunnels and unparalleled features.
I watched it and others being built.
very solid construction.

smokey


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

No wood in these.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> So it seems to me that you think every V-bottom boat ever made looks like a Mako? That's kinda like saying a Chevy P/U is a knock-off of a Lamborghini Murcielago because they both have 4 wheels.
> 
> And I agree...it is slow. It's 22' long, 9' wide, and will only run 47-48 with a full load and a 101lb thrust TM hangin off the bow.
> 
> I don't really think you've put in the proper amount of research to back up some of the statements you're making.


Are you saying thats faster than a ShallowSport? I'm seeing the same numbers from a SS and you said they are slow.

Its a known fact the Tunnel-V "evolved" from the Classic Mako hull. Been there, owned one. Sure each manufacturer may make changes. I'm kinda surprised someone wouldn't know that.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought that style came from a scrimp boat hull?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I thought that style came from a scrimp boat hull?


Your correct, and Mako copied the scrimp boat. Lol


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*It'd better last! hehe*



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Don't say that man,i'm starting to loose the warm and fuzzy feeling about my boat...:spineyes:
> 
> IT BETTER LAST!!!!!


I'm in the same boat - "It'd better last" b/c I just spent over a $1,000 getting the material for the deck & console. Tell you what, I'd *LOVE* to see a cross-section cut into a manufacturer's decking that uses NidaCore or any other composite for decking, to see how much fiberglass is layed up on top of the deck... #1 b/c I'd like some pointers for my construction & #2 b/c I'd like to have a warm fuzzy feeling about potentially buying a "composite" boat.

I know my Majek Redfish had nearly 1/8" of fiberglass lay-up on top of the wood deck....I'm not sure what's standard, but it sure seemed pretty thick IMO....and I've been very impressed with the construction of my boat while tearing it apart







....obviously I'm a little biased b/c I own a redfish....the previous owner (numbnut) could have prevented water getting into the hull by filling up 1 or 2 of the 18,000 holes he drilled in the deck for accessories....oh well.

I love just about all the flats boats made along our gulfcoast region....there's only a couple I don't like


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*XL**® panels* have been used in North America since 1985 and have proven themselves in virtually millions of boats, both large and small. The product has since expanded into applications such as bus floors, manure spreaders and permanent wood foundations- and not just in North America. 






​XL® Panels essentially deprive wood destroying organisms of one of the four needed components for them to survive. XL® treated wood robs the organisms of the plywood panels as a food source.
The CCA treating process used in manufacturing XL® Panels results in the chemicals becoming chemically altered within the wood, becoming insoluble, or fixed.
XL® Panels are easy to work with, with the material delivered dry without residual wetness associated with other preservative treatment methods. Contact Greenwood Products for specific information or technical support.

*Specifications* *Preservative:* Chromated Copper Arsenate - Oxide formulation or equal.
*Sizes:* Standard thickness 1/4" through 1 1/2" in full 4' x 8' sheets. Also available in most widths and lengths up to and including 8' wide by 50' long.
*Glue Bond:* Marine-type high solid content exterior glue.
*Surface:* Tight-knotted high grade C face and back.
*Moisture Content:* Kiln dried after treating in a controlled environment to 13 percent or less to assure uniform stability and flatness.
*Estimated Shipping Weight:* 4'x 8' sheets. 
1/4" 24 lbs.. per sheet
3/8" 31 lbs.. per sheet
1/2" 43 lbs.. per sheet
5/8" 54 lbs.. per sheet
3/4" 64 lbs.. per sheet
1" 82 lbs.. per sheet
1-1/2" 131 lbs.. per sheet
*Identification:* Each panel will be stamped with the XL® seal of quality and year of manufacture.
*Warranty*
The XL® preservative treating process allows designers and other industrial specifiers to take advantage of the benefits of structural plywood without the fear of decay. 
Decay in wood (often referred to as "dry rot") occurs when fungi encounter the following conditions. Remove any one and decay cannot take place.
The presence of moisture or high humidity
Typically wood that is 20% moisture content or less is not susceptible to decay. Components in boats often exceed 20% due to rain or direct contact with water, such as in bilge areas and carpeted decking. In many regions of the world, high atmospheric humidity has a tendency to accelerate decay in wood, if not properly addressed. Where water from washing a bus floor is trapped between the rubber or vinyl flooring and the plywood, rot is a factor, and a given in areas of high humidity.
Food for the fungi (wood).
Oxygen (wood, in deep water for instance, will not rot due to the lack of oxygen).
A supportive temperature. Fungi, for instance, become dormant or non-existent in sub-zero temperatures.
​


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like XL Panels are pretty good. But that is based soley on the manufactures information. I do know that I haven't seen a RANGER "ROT" or fall apart and they are all composite since they have gone to no wood.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep...you're right...Mako definately made a v-bottom boat.



Slimshady said:


> Are you saying thats faster than a ShallowSport? I'm seeing the same numbers from a SS and you said they are slow.
> 
> Its a known fact the Tunnel-V "evolved" from the Classic Mako hull. Been there, owned one. Sure each manufacturer may make changes. I'm kinda surprised someone wouldn't know that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2008)

marshall boats are a 100% wood free..and the only composite in the whole boat is the transom other wise everything else is fiberglass.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2008)

marshall boats are 100% wood free and the only composite in the boat is the transom other wise everything else it 100% fiberglass


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree that whether using wood or all composite, that design and build quality are everything. I know of both wood and composite boats that have broken down early due to poor quality.

I also know the opposite it true. My 9 year old Whaler has fiberglass encased wood all through it and I don't worry about it one bit. That thing is built like a tank.

As someone pointed out, there are a lot of high end boats that still employ wood in their construction because of is durability and strength over time.

Don't fear wood. Just fear poor quality.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I agree that whether using wood or all composite, that design and build quality are everything. I know of both wood and composite boats that have broken down early due to poor quality.
> 
> I also know the opposite it true. My 9 year old Whaler has fiberglass encased wood all through it and I don't worry about it one bit. That thing is built like a tank.
> 
> ...


*Very good points!!!!*


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I have never seen a ranger rot but i did see ranger file bankruptcy maybe the composite was to expensive ??????


atcfisherman said:


> Looks like XL Panels are pretty good. But that is based soley on the manufactures information. I do know that I haven't seen a RANGER "ROT" or fall apart and they are all composite since they have gone to no wood.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Parker still uses wood and their site make a case for wood.

My 35 year old semi woodie is still sound as a, woops I was going to say a dollar! Anyway it is still solid. 

Did have spot rot where some seat screws rotted and let water in the deck.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> I have never seen a ranger rot but i did see ranger file bankruptcy maybe the composite was to expensive ??????


Actually Ranger didn't file for bankruptcy. The holding group that owns Ranger did. It also owns about 5 other brands of boats, so it has nothing to do with Ranger. Yes they are expensive,but so are Haynies. My point was you never see Rangers rotting away b/c they are made of composite materials and are rock solid. Yes they are heavier than most but no hollow spots anywhere on them and no wood.

Again, wood can be used in boat as long as it is done right and I think Haynie, Blue wave and a few others probably to wood the best.


----------

